# Video/YouTube



## doco (Feb 16, 2013)

I see several interesting and useful tools made here. Too bad there weren't videos posted or some of you guys establish a YouTube channel and post the videos there.

Just a thought...


----------



## barn (Feb 17, 2013)

I see youtube links from here so I guess there is a way of doing it


----------



## Ray C (Feb 17, 2013)

In a previous lifetime, I posted some of my machine work on youtube.   Upload times are slow (despite having 15Mbps access) which is time consuming but, the big problem is that every crackpot with a keyboard and half a wit is able/willing to tell you what an idiot you are and how you don't know what you're doing...  Most responses were pleasant and encouraging but the jerks were always a problem.  I subsequently pulled all the videos...

If there was some way to keep it to just us, I'd consider it.

Ray




doco said:


> I see several interesting and useful tools made here. Too bad there weren't videos posted or some of you guys establish a YouTube channel and post the videos there.
> 
> Just a thought...


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd love to up load more videos to you tube. Just the time it takes to up load sucks! How long does it take you? I do like your vids doco! Thanks,Chris


----------



## Ray C (Feb 18, 2013)

Not sure who you you were asking but...  A 10 minute video took about 40 minutes to upload.  I have 15Mbps fiber optic access at home.   USB transfer from the flip-camera flas drive to the computer was a good 15-20 minutes.  The bigger time consumer was stitching and transcoding all the individual videos into one big file.  The software was combersome.  I tried different "free" software packages but they were loaded with ad-ware and I suspect various forms of "legal spyware".  After shooting the movies, I was spending 2-3 hours on all the other stuff.  Could probably improve that a bit but haven't dug into it.

Ray


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 18, 2013)

doco said:


> I see several interesting and useful tools made here. Too bad there weren't videos posted or some of you guys establish a YouTube channel and post the videos there.
> 
> Just a thought...



You mean like *this*?

BTW, none of my videos took longer than an hour to upload. :headscratch:

Tom


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 18, 2013)

I was talking to whomever wanted to answer  But the last video I uploaded took about a day. Granted it did fail the first time. But that long for a 12 minute video!!!??? I forget the speed I have but it is dsl. Actually pretty fast, at least to me. I maybe need to take some classes on it lol. I'm addicted to you tube ask the fiancée. I would love to upload more videos, but not taking that long. Ive wondered, Keith Fenner for example. His latest couple series of videos have been from 30 to 60 minutes long! I would rather watch them then tv, but I keep thinking of the upload times!!Thanks to everyone that uploads useful stuff to you tube. It's a great way to share knowledge!!Thanks,Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried to edit the above post, but keeps coming together. It was supposed to be two paragraphs. Sorry for it being hard to readChris


----------



## Ray C (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure You Tube has both free and paid subscription types.  The free membership lets you upload videos up to 15 minutes.  It's possible the paid subscription gives you access to faster servers.




Tamper84 said:


> I was talking to whomever wanted to answer  But the last video I uploaded took about a day. Granted it did fail the first time. But that long for a 12 minute video!!!??? I forget the speed I have but it is dsl. Actually pretty fast, at least to me. I maybe need to take some classes on it lol. I'm addicted to you tube ask the fiancée. I would love to upload more videos, but not taking that long. Ive wondered, Keith Fenner for example. His latest couple series of videos have been from 30 to 60 minutes long! I would rather watch them then tv, but I keep thinking of the upload times!!Thanks to everyone that uploads useful stuff to you tube. It's a great way to share knowledge!!Thanks,Chris


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 20, 2013)

I am finding that a 15 minute video takes about 110 minutes to upload. If I have a couple to upload at one time I can start them before I go to bed and they are done when i get up.

As to the jerks who want to comment, you can make your channel privet or not allow comments and just have the ones in here respond in here if you like. 

I am using the software that came with my camera to make the movies, it takes a couple of minutes to load to the computer and then a couple more to combine them into one, big time consumer is uploading to youtube.


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 20, 2013)

Ray C said:


> I'm pretty sure You Tube has both free and paid subscription types.  The free membership lets you upload videos up to 15 minutes.  It's possible the paid subscription gives you access to faster servers.



The option to upload longer video is free as long as your account is deemed to be in good standing.








			
				Ray C;99263If there was some way to keep it to just us said:
			
		

> You can upload a video to YouTube but keep it viewable only to  people with the link, you just click 'unlisted' when uploading, or later  in 'Video Manager' I find it works Ok, but even if the link was posted  here in a members only area, there would be nothing to stop members  copying it and posting it else where.
> 
> Bernard


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 20, 2013)

Turbinedoctor said:


> I am finding that a 15 minute video takes about 110 minutes to upload. If I have a couple to upload at one time I can start them before I go to bed and they are done when i get up.
> 
> I am using the software that came with my camera to make the movies, it takes a couple of minutes to load to the computer and then a couple more to combine them into one, big time consumer is uploading to youtube.



Some video editors have an optimize for YouTube setting, this saves upload time, as YT does not have to do so much work.


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dranreb said:


> Some video editors have an optimize for YouTube setting, this saves upload time, as YT does not have to do so much work.


Can you recommend any? I wish I could get a 15 minute video down to 110 minutes to upload. I would upload more lol. I need to check my speed on my Internet. 

Chris


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 20, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Can you recommend any? I wish I could get a 15 minute video down to 110 minutes to upload. I would upload more lol. I need to check my speed on my Internet.
> 
> Chris



I'll get back to you on this, I'm on my laptop now, I need to check on my desktop PC, I've got a few on there, not sure which one has it.


Bernard


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 21, 2013)

I just played with Windows Movie maker that came with my computer and a video that took 119 minutes went up to 236 minutes to upload. Guess I dont need to be using that one any tme soon


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe thats my problem. I have been using Windows Movie maker.....hmmm...

Chris


----------



## Halligan142 (Feb 22, 2013)

Movie maker takes forever to upload to youtube and even to compile on your PC.  I use Corel Video Studio.  It works real well, is decently fast to upload to youtube compared to WMM and is definately faster to compile.  Youtube upload speed also depends on time of day and how many people are uploading at the same time.


----------



## Squatchhhammer (Apr 27, 2014)

I just uploaded a Let's Play video for a game that was about 40 mins + with 1.5 mbs upload speed that took me about 4 hours to upload. It helps if you format it to youtube's standards first, because it originally taken it about 6 weeks from pure video file.


----------

